# today's NYT article...



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/08/10/sports/10longcast.html?ref=sports
several years ago i read a similar article but i could have sworn the competition was limited to fly fishing rods. now, and unless i am mistaken, it appears there is a distance casting catagory for casting and spinning rods as well. anyway, i though you guys/gals might be interested to know there is definitely alien life out there; and they distance cast too.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Very interesting, I wouldn't mind checking out such an event at some point.

For sure it must take a lot of skill and practice to cast that far with a fly rod.... still it would be interesting to see the looks on the faces if someone showed up with a long surf rod and announced....

"Gentlemen, we are going to need a larger field,,,, much larger!!"


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Led aka Andy...*

it was my understanding that Led participated in something similar over in Europe, but again i thought the competition was limited to fly fishing rods. 
but i agree with you, they would definitely have to make some adjustments for the 700', 800' plus casters.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Distance Casting with a Fly Rod*

Thanks for the reminder. 

I went out to my garage, rod shop, R&D Lab and took my old flyrod off the wall. It is rigged with a shooting head, a long running line and leader. It hasn't been off the wall for several years now.

I took it out in the yard and after a few false casts to take the kinks out, was casting across the yard.

I never used it for competition but for wade fishing the flats.

I'll bet that with the new super lines for running line, that you can get some phenomenal distances.

BTW; the rod went back on the wall. Too many activities going on. I can't wade fish due to foot injury and subsequent surgery. C2

Thanks again. C2


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Yep, there are some great casters in your own back yard and Steve Rajeff is the best there is 

I'll be meeting up with a number of those who competed in Lexington next month in Croatia - http://www.casting2010-croatia.info/

It is so big that it has it's own section in the World Games (precursor to the Olympics - http://www.worldgames-iwga.org)

In the 2009 World Championships - I got Bronze in the 18g D/H Multiplier event.


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

Is that beer on the podiums with you???


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Beer on Podiums*



TimKan7719 said:


> Is that beer on the podiums with you???


Damn sure looks like it!:beer:

On a serious note: Is the casting competition fly rods only?? C2


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

The ICSF have 9 events

Fly Accuracy
The objective is to hit five targets as many times as possible during the time limit. The discipline is made up by one dry round and one wet round.

Fly Distance Single Handed (38g shooting head)
The objective is to fly cast as long as possible during the time limit.

Spinning Accuracy Arenberg Target (7.5g plug)
An Arenberg target is used, wich consists of five concentric rings printed on a cloth or piece of plastic on the ground. The Caster throws a total of 10 casts with four different specified techniques, trying to hit the target.

Spinning Accuracy (7.5g plug)
The Casters gets a total of 20 attempts to hit five different targets.

Spinning Distance Single handed (7.5g plug)
The caster gets three attempts to deliver the longest cast possible.

Fly Distance Double handed - (120g shooting head)
Similar to Fly Distance Single handed. This discipline is only competed in the men's division.

Spinning Distance Double handed - (18g plug)
Similar to Spinning Distance Single handed. This discipline is only competed in the men's division.

Multiplier Accuracy - (18g plug)
Similar to Spinning Accuray but with different equipment. This discipline is not competed in the boy's and girl's divisions.

Multiplier Distance Double Handed - (18g plug)
Similar to Spinning Distance Double Handed but with different equipment. This discipline is not competed in the boy's and girl's divisions.


The rules have min and max rod lengths, the accuracy events are timed.

It's a bit like a decathlon for casting/angling


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Andy miller...*

King Kong anin't got nothing on you. You are the man! Keep up the good work mate. MAYBE adding a few of those casting catagorys to the distance competition would attract a few new competitors. IMHO.


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

ralph. many years i saw ted williams play baseball and never stopped marveling over how great he was.

also, he was a very avid fly fisherman. i don't know if his casts were measured or not, but he could put that baby out there. he demonstrated at sports shows. he would make a long cast and put the fly in a tea cup.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Ted freakin Williams...*

wow, that must have been something to see. Bill its always nice to hear from you. hopefully i will see you soon.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

But Ralph - you can backcast, most anglers/casters struggle even when facing the right way


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

he's looking out for backshooters

Ralph. ted williams endorsed a lot of outdoor sporting goods for a company called J.C. Higgins, sold in Sears stores back in the 50's and early 60's. i'm dating myself.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I spoke to a guy at the RSWSFC meeting last night who used to compete in ACA events. They don't have any surf casting categories, closest they come is 18g plug casting with spinners and conventionals. I'd like to get to one some day just to watch. The closest tournament to NC is in Illinois somewhere.

What would really be cool is a US Casting Expo, if we could get the big guns from the East Coast and Texas, along with the heavy hitters from the ACA to come together and display every discipline.

Evan


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

The Emerald World Masters in 2006 had everything - Fly casting, Spey Casting, Plug Casting & Surfcasting.

What would be great is a Casting Olympics in 2012 in the UK, now that would be something (all of the above & more)


----------

